# Bug in Power Save mode?



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there a bug or oversight in the new Power Save mode? I just got a message that said something like, "No user activity for more than 4 hours. Entering Power Save mode", with an option to cancel. However, it hadn't been anywhere close to 4 hours since I had changed the channel, maybe 1 hour. One variable in this is that I was using waltzremote.com to change channels, not the IR remote.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

My understanding with the power save mode is that when theres no input for 4 hours or more that it will display a message and if no response to that message then it enters power save mode. Since you use the network to change and control the DVR, then maybe there is a bug you found but I would think that it would be the same as using Directv's iPad app to control and change channels. Should count as user input either using the remote or network control. You may have found a bug!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually, using IP control won't tell the receiver there's been activity! At least a few have reported that, and others have said (guessed?) that a fix will be forthcoming.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kkl said:


> One variable in this is that I was using waltzremote.com to change channels, not the IR remote.


There's your issue right there. That doesn't count as activity.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> There's your issue right there. That doesn't count as activity.


Well...., seems like it needs to. As Alebob911 noted, this will be a problem when using iPad apps for control, as well as Android apps.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I just turned my power save off. The receivers don't take that much power anyway.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

What does power save mode do, and how do you even activate it?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It saves possibly one watt, so its main savings is in being able to stop sending any signal to the outputs so those *TVs that are capable of*-and are set for-*auto off* when there's no signal, will turn off. Clear?:hurah:

For some who may want to doze off, or who leave their sets on all the time, there may be a real savings. Me, not so much.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Avder said:


> What does power save mode do, and how do you even activate it?


Forgot to mention it's in the menu of the most current software version. What version are you running?


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> It saves possibly one watt


Where did you get that info? I believe that's right for what using the power button to turn off the DVR saves (http://www.energystar.gov/ia/products/prod_lists/set_top_boxes_prod_list.pdf), but is the Power Save mode the same? I would hope that it saves more, otherwise, you're right, it would be fairly useless. I'd also like to know if the Power Save mode affects a connected esata hard drive.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

During testing of the feature, some folks put kilo-watt meters on their DVR's to test it out. Basically, power save mode is identical to pushing the power button on the front panel or hitting the power button on the remote.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Getteau said:


> During testing of the feature, some folks put kilo-watt meters on their DVR's to test it out. Basically, power save mode is identical to pushing the power button on the front panel or hitting the power button on the remote.


Yup, and in some cases doesn't even save half a watt.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Just FYI. DirecTV is working on this bug but there won't be an immediate fix, so you should switch off power saving mode until there's a fix...


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep - I can verify that "Power Save" mode does nothing except turn off the front panel lights (and require a second keypress to wake up). Power usage is unchanged.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The power savings is in what the TV supports for turning off on loss of signal from the receiver.


----------



## mkanner (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there a case to be made for using the power saver mode to reduce the heat generated?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mkanner said:


> Is there a case to be made for using the power saver mode to reduce the heat generated?


But of course! If you measure savings in fractions of BTUs.... see dpeters' post.

But bigger savings are available by just powering off the TV and DVR-actually the latter goes only into standby, as do most current TVs.


----------



## mkanner (Nov 24, 2010)

I use a Universal remote MX-880 on 2 of my AV units. I noticed that when I was trying to "wake up" a DVR that was auto turned off by the power saver feature I had to go through a few more steps to get the DVR to respond. Turning off power saver solved this annoying problem.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I use manual Power Save mode. I unplug my R22. I left it on overnight once to check the power save mode and turned it on and immediately checked the internal temperature and it was the same as if it were on. 102 degrees. I think it's power bologna.


----------

